# Hallo ich bin der Benni



## gluefix (17. Aug. 2008)

Hallo an alle, ich bin relativ neu hier und möchte nun den Schritt zum aktiven Mitglied wagen . Also wenn ich das jetzt alles richtig gemacht habe, dann müsstet ihr auch Bilder von meinem Teichbau sehen ??? Nun zu mir ich bin 23 Jahre alt und bin gerade dabei unseren Garten etwas zu gestalten. Meine lieben Eltern wollten schon immer einen Teich, doch wer baut diesen ?? Natürlich ich =). Alles weitere dann im Anschluss.


----------



## gluefix (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Hallo ich bin der Benni*

Hehe, wie ich sehe hat es ja prima geklappt *freu*. Nun etwas mehr zu meinen Teich(en). Der erste kleinere, welcher so rechteckig erscheint ist 3x4m und an der tiefsten Stelle 1m. Ich schätze ihn so auf 5000 l und habe ihn zu Pfingsten per Handbagger erschaffen. Dann einige Goldfische rein und viele viele Pflanzen und meine Familie wurde gierig =). Wir waren etwas unzufrieden, denn koigerecht war dieser Tümpel noch nicht. Also zweiter Anlauf: Bagger, mein Kumpel Marvin, ich und mein geliebter Spaten. Zuerst haben wir ein schönes langes Loch ausgehoben (7x3x1,8m). Meine Mom bekam fast einen Schock als sie die drei rieigen Lehmhaufen auf dem Rasen sah  . Naja und wie es dann nach 1 Woche harter Arbeit aussah könnt ihr ja oben selber sehen. Ach ja und übrigens, die beiden Teiche sind per Überlauf miteinander verbunden und der kleinere von beiden soll zukünftig als Filterteich/Pflantzenfilter funktionieren.


----------



## ouzo (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Hallo ich bin der Benni*

Hallo und herzlich willkommen Benni!:Willkommen2 
Bin total begeistert von Deinem Teichprojekt und freue mich besonders immer wieder,wenn so junge Menschen spass an dem tollen Hobby Teich und Fische haben. Weiter so, echt gelungen 
und viel spass im Forum.


----------



## gluefix (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Hallo ich bin der Benni*

Hallo und vielen Dank. Ich sehe ihr seid aus SH ?? Ich selber komme aus MV, jedoch ganz in der Nähe von Lübeck ! Es ist schön mal von anderer Seite zu hören das mein Vorhaben gelungen ist. Natürlich bin ich noch lange nicht am Ende, als nächstes wird mein Filter Marke Eigenbau (z.Z. 2x200l Tonne)verbessert. Ich plane demnächst einen Vortex aus einer Rundtonne zu basteln und dann noch ein 36 Watt UV-C davor.


----------



## gluefix (20. Aug. 2008)

*Neue Bilder*

So jetzt ein paar neue Bildchen zu meinem Teich und seine ersten Bewohner. Leider haben die Schwebealgen den Teich in der Hand aber ich arb eite daran. UV-C geplant, Filtervergrößerung auf 4 Tonnen, naja und Pflanzen. Vielleicht habt ihr ja noch ein paar Tipps für einen etwas deprimierten Anfänger :beeten .
Gruß Benni


----------



## ouzo (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Hallo ich bin der Benni*

Hallo Benni,

warum denn deprimiert ? Mit Algen wirst Du sicher noch eine weile zu tun haben, dass gehört dazu und stört deine Teichbewohner nicht die Bohne 
Pflanzen fehlen wirklich in der schönen Anlage! Du hast doch von einem Pflanzenfilter geschrieben,also nichts wie los mit der Bepflanzung  
Schau mal im Shop von Werner (Nymphaion) rein. Dort wird Dir geholfen,was Du an dringendsten Pflanzen brauchst. Ansonsten frage doch mal in suche/biete,
denke dass jetzt einige Teichianer am ausdünnen sind. Wir haben leider schon im Frühjahr ausgeräumt,da wir ja mitten im Umbau sind, der sich auch noch bis nächstes Jahr
hinziehen wird.


----------



## Psycho-21 (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Hallo ich bin der Benni*

Hallo und :willkommen schönen Teich hast da!!!gefällt mir


----------



## gluefix (18. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Hallo ich bin der Benni*

Moinsen,
bin wieder on Board. War ja länger nicht mehr dda .


----------



## axel (18. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Hallo ich bin der Benni*

Hallo Benni

Schön das Du wieder mal vorbei schaust 
:willkommen
Was gibt es Neues ?
Hast Du neue Fotos für uns ?

Lg
axel


----------



## gluefix (19. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Hallo ich bin der Benni*

Joa, Winterzeit is ja Ruhezeit, dann wird man faul . Viel zu berichten gibt es auch nicht. Ausser das ich halt seit Weihnachten Eis auf dem Teich habe und dieses durch ständiges antauen milchig, undurchsehbar ist. Habe eine kleine Pumpe laufen die je nach Frost ca. 0,5 x 0,5 m eisfrei hält. Meine Koi habe ich demzufolge wochenlang nicht mehr gesehen. Ich hoffe die überleben das alles gesund und munter :beeten. Es ist der erste Winter für den Teich und die Fische (zumindest bei mir im Teich) und dann gleich so eine Feuerprobe . Der Winter ist dieses Jahr ungeuer streng (auch bei uns in Norddeutschland ). Wenn man hier so die ganzen Meldungen von toten Fischen liest wird man noch ganz verrückt. Ich hoffe es wird bald milder und die Eisdecke verschwindet, denn dann gibt es Klarheit. Bilder lohnen sich gerade nicht wirklich, ist ja nur Eis und Schnee im Garten.
Gruß Benni


----------



## gluefix (5. März 2009)

*AW: Hallo ich bin der Benni*

Teich eisfrei, Wasser +6°C, und keine Verluste odetr Schäden zu verzeichnen . Es haben sich ganz schön Fadenalgen unter Wasser gebildet, die bis an die Oberfläche reichen. Schaut schon son bissl wie Urwald aus . Wenn die Pflanzen austreiben, werde ich mal abkeschern. Ich habe bemerkt, dass die Fische recht interessiert an den Fadenalgen knabbern. Ich betrachte sie mal als erste Kost vor Fütterungsbeginn .


----------

